# John Deere Gator lift kit



## Ski (Jan 11, 2022)

I made a lift kit in exchange for some equipment storage with a good friend. Found some pictures online of the kit and just copied it but I added some ugly knurling on it just so they can get a grip on them. He will have to compress some fairly stiff springs to install. Pretty basic as they are installed under the springs on the shocks and keeps them from compressing the 2”. His butt rides it,not mine. The kit runs around 200.00 to 250.00. His was 50.00


----------



## brino (Jan 11, 2022)

When I added (my own home-brew) spacers to my truck springs, I got way too scared of using my original compression tools like this:



They were bending like an archers bow ... just too frightening....

I upgraded to some more heavy-duty ones like this:



I finished the job with these, and felt safe and comfortable the whole time.

$200 vs. $35.....money very well spent!

Brian


----------



## vocatexas (Jan 11, 2022)

I hate working with coil springs. Those things can kill you if you aren't careful.


----------



## brino (Jan 11, 2022)

vocatexas said:


> I hate working with coil springs. Those things can kill you if you aren't careful.



Somewhere on here is a picture with a guy hiding behind a small steel plate while doing something dumb with wood-working clamps on an automotive coil spring. One of the "safety" threads.... the thought makes me shudder....

Brian


----------



## brino (Jan 11, 2022)

.....but not to derail this entire thread......

@Ski 

Your parts looks great!
I hope you got paid in $200 worth of beer, tools, etc.

Brian


----------



## Ski (Jan 11, 2022)

brino said:


> .....but not to derail this entire thread......
> 
> @Ski
> 
> ...


He stores 2 garden tractors,tiller leaf vac plus helps with wood working projects here and there. He made my drawers for 2 lathes. I fix stuff as we go along. All in all it is a good trade.


----------



## Ski (Jan 11, 2022)

brino said:


> Somewhere on here is a picture with a guy hiding behind a small steel plate while doing something dumb with wood-working clamps on an automotive coil spring. One of the "safety" threads.... the thought makes me shudder....
> 
> Brian


I was a  H.D. truck mech for quite awhile. Got a couple stories about coil springs! Sometimes you learn what not to do the hard way.


----------

